# My panerai PAM 111 Real / Fake??



## tedleung913

Is this Watch Real or Fake?? This is a Panerai PAM 111 Second Hand Watch.


----------



## chefcook

Clean it and give us clear pics from the backside...


----------



## tedleung913

done.


----------



## Verydark

Looks fine to me... if it were a fake it would a superb one, absolutly outstanding.


----------



## tedleung913

I bought it in second hand watch shop..


----------



## tedleung913

but no box and certificate.. That's why I want to ask is it 100% authentic??


----------



## ssansone

tedleung913 said:


> but no box and certificate.. That's why I want to ask is it 100% authentic??


I think you have a replica: **EDITED by handwound - please do not post links to replica websites**
I'd certainly run it by people at paneristi.com to confirm.


----------



## tedleung913

ssansone said:


> I think you have a replica: PANERAI :: PANERAI PAM111 H SERÝSÝ MODIFIE 6497-2 MOVEMENT - KuvarsitWatch Shop
> I'd certainly run it by people at paneristi.com to confirm.


why?? WHICH Part is fake..?
PLEASE HELP Me to spot out......thanks....


----------



## iim7v7im7

Hi,

I will leave it to Panerai experts to answer your question regarding your watches authenticity. Unfortunately, there are some very close counterfeits out there. I can however, provide you with some photos of an authentic PAM 111 to compare your's against.

Good Luck,

Bob
















































tedleung913 said:


> Is this Watch Real or Fake?? This is a Panerai PAM 111 Second Hand Watch.


----------



## EL_Chingon

It looks real. I compared it to my pics of my old 111 and they are similar.


----------



## Jidonsu

There are several ways to tell, and this one is definitely fake.


----------



## iim7v7im7

What did you notice? I would like to be educated if you have the patience? For example, when you look at mine, where did you notice the differences in the fake model?

Thanks,

Bob


Jidonsu said:


> There are several ways to tell, and this one is definitely fake.


----------



## Cybotron

Bring it to an AD to find out. Looks okay but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Satansfist

This is one of the older fakes. Here's a few pointers as to why:

First pic the top lug screw is poking out beyond the lug and the lug shape itself is too long and flattened - bad sign.

The depth of the numeral cut outs in the top plate is too shallow. The low bar on the A in MARINA and PANERAI.

The pin in the crown guard is both to small in diameter and sunken.

The printing of OFFICINE PANERAI on the movement plates is too bold and slightly off colour.


----------



## jaytaylor

FAKE FAKE FAKE.

They certainly have improved these fakes, the crown guard and movement finish are better than I 've seen before with these but this is 100% chinese made.

The swan neck has also flipped over the dagger, the adjuster screw for the swan neck is too short and will not allow slow adjustments, the rough finished canon pin, the rounded screws of the swan neck - genuine are flat.
The crown edges are over chamfered, the OFFICINE PANERAI movement engraving is too fat and unrefined, the dial printing give away - the bar of the A is too low.

I'm also sure this serial no has been used many times. I think this is one of the newer fakes out there (M-serial)

Best avoid.


----------



## jaytaylor

Also, the incabloc shock protection is not aligned and has the wrong shape cup, the genuine opens up on the end cap spring hinge side wheas this is a continuous slot.


The crown is also too close to the case.


----------



## gmeyers

Fake.... Sorry.


----------



## iim7v7im7

I hope mine looks real...


----------



## ssansone

gmeyers said:


> Fake.... Sorry.


The crown was the giveaway for me too. 
I hope the gentleman did not pay over $200 for the watch.


----------



## Riker

Have a look at pic 6, the lug screws for the strap are poorly finished & not sitting flush with the lugs...

I'd be concerned....


----------



## penerai 1950

it could be a fake 111. The crown is too closed to the case and the workmanship for the CG is not as define as real Panerai CG. Do compare yours with iimm7v7im7's PAM111 pictures and you will definitely spot the differences.


----------



## chefcook

Yep, fake.

Tells: 
- Movement finish
- engraving
- Incabloc assembly (this is not even a genuine swiss incabloc, the one in your watch is an asian lookalike).


----------



## handwound

And we're done here.


----------

